# Hcg questions



## Hombre (Oct 27, 2010)

I just recieved my hcg and plan on doseing 250iu 2x week. I have 1 amp w/ 5000iu and 1 amp w/ 1ml ba water. Do I need more water to make doseing it a little easier. Can I mix it up in the amp and then fill all my pins to keep in the fridge. I know 1 last dumb question, how do you break the amps without getting glass in the product. I have read alot on all of it and seems pretty simple but just want to get it right. 

Thanks in advance
Hombre


----------



## ZECH (Oct 27, 2010)

Usually 1ml bac water per 1000 iu's makes dosing easy. So for 5000iu's you will need 5ml bac water. (1ml=1000iu's, .5ml=500iu's)
You can buy an amp breaker or you can snap them. You can preload if you wish.


----------



## G3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ya, the amps have a weak spot which is marked with a dot. You pry so it will break open at the dot. I crushed one in my hand before I realized this simple point and have had no problem since.


----------



## chocolatemilk (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea lol I take an empty alcohol swap packet and put the tip of the vial inside it and break it that way... works like a charm


----------



## Hombre (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good, I ordered a hcg kit and it cotains 40 pins 2-10ml sterile vials 30ml bac water. Thanks for help


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 2, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Usually 1ml bac water per 1000 iu's makes dosing easy. So for 5000iu's you will need 5ml bac water. (1ml=1000iu's, .5ml=500iu's)
> You can buy an amp breaker or you can snap them. You can preload if you wish.


Hi does HCG have to be refrigerated?  I still live with my parents so it will be hard to keep it in the fridge.  Also I was sondering if HCG is completely nessecary?  I would like to get your personal opinion on this. thanks


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

Once it's been reconstituted, it must be refrigerated, and I think it is very worth it.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep, must be kept cold.....will last up to 60 days. If you want to keep your testicles up to size and make recovery easier, then it is a must to do HCG during a cycle.


----------

